# lincoln via route 46



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

has anyone stopped at route 46 truckstop ? http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/a46_route_46_vale_evesham_m5_junction_9.html
we are planning to stop there on thursday overnight on the way to the lincoln rally 
chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have stopped for a bite to eat Steve its a big car park and not usually full


Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks jacquie see you friday around midday


----------

